# Schriftart vom Gentoo-Logo

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich hab eine Frage zum Gentoo-Logo. Welcher Schriftzug ist denn nun der "offizielle"? Der, den man bei gentoo.de sieht: http://www.gentoo.de/img/logo-2004.png oder der von gentoo.org: http://www.gentoo.org/images/gtop-www.jpg ?

Und wie heißen die Schriftarten?

----------

## Arudil

vielleicht ist es aber auch das oben im forums-banner  :Wink: 

----------

## tango

oh man ^^

http://images.google.de/images?q=gentoo&hl=de&btnG=Bilder-Suche

Vielleicht auch 2. Reihe 2. von links   :Wink: 

tango

----------

## Vaarsuvius

hiernach wuerde ich jetzt mal sagen, es gibt garkeinen "offiziellen" gentoo-schriftzug. Das einzige offizielle ist demnach nur das "g" logo.

aber ich kann mich auch taeuschen.

waere schoen ein offizielles statement dazu zu hoeren.  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Laut

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/name-logo.xml

Ist nur das "g" geschützt. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es wurscht ist, mit welcher Schrift du Gentoo schreibst...

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## l3u

Okay ... aber weiß einer von euch, welche Schriftarten die beiden Logos (also das von gentoo.de und das von gentoo.org) benutzen? Ich finde, die sehen am besten aus!

----------

## ph03n1x

Soviel zum Thema Corporate Design  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Earthwings

Zu gentoo.org:

 *ian! wrote:*   

> There is no such 'gentoo font'. The logo and the word 'gentoo' were designed and rendered with Blender by Daniel Robbins (drobbins; inventor of Gentoo Linux).

 

Wegen gentoo.de würd ich dertobi123 fragen.

----------

## b3cks

Hier sind zwei Fonts, die oft (für Utertitel) benutzt werden.

Mekanik Plain

Phenix American

----------

## ian!

Fall jemand "die new-age Schrift" sucht, die als eine der letzten Designs von drobbins für Gentoo betrachtet werden können:

http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/artwork/ian/logos/gentoo_newfont.png

Ich habe diese mal irgendwann freigestellt und lässt sich so recht gut verwenden.

Die "alte Schrift" (so wie im Forumsheader) ist afaik nicht mehr hochauslösend vorhanden. Auch das Blender Modell ist wohl nicht mehr verfügbar.

----------

## l3u

Okay! Mekanik Plain ist die Schriftart, die ich gern hätte. Aber gibt's die nicht umsonst irgendwo zum runterladen? Oder zumindest eine, die so aussieht?

[Edit]

ich hab mal alles, was ich so an Logos hatte (auch den Gentoo-Schriftzug wie oben im Forum als SVG), online gestellt: http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Gibt es eigentlich das G-Logo irgendwo zum runterladen, damit man es selber rendern kann?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

Ich kann folgende "G" Logos anbieten:

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/flatG.png

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/Gblend_s.png

Das zweite hab ich auch noch mal in riesig (~1Mb), falls jemand brauch. =)

----------

## l3u

Ich glaub, er meint eher die Bender-Datei ("Zum Selberrendern")

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@b3cks

 *Quote:*   

> Das zweite hab ich auch noch mal in riesig (~1Mb), falls jemand brauch. =)

 

Also ich wäre drann interessiert. Ist besser als gar nichts!  :Wink: 

Aber wie Libby richtig vermutete... gibt es irgendwo den source des G zum selberrendern?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## l3u

Ich will ja nicht rumnerven ;-) aber von euch weiß nicht zufällig einer, ob es diese Mekanik-Plain-Schriftart nicht auch kostenlos gibt?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich will ja nicht rumnerven  aber von euch weiß nicht zufällig einer, ob es diese Mekanik-Plain-Schriftart nicht auch kostenlos gibt?

 

Ich habe schon einige Font-Seiten durchsucht leider ohne Erfolg die Schrift kostet so um die $ 32,00 und das ist schon ein wenig heftig....

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Ruad

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Ich habe schon einige Font-Seiten durchsucht leider ohne Erfolg die Schrift kostet so um die $ 32,00 und das ist schon ein wenig heftig.... 

 

Es ist nur insofern heftig, weil du/Libby/ich das Geld dafür nicht ausgeben würde, nur um diese "Gentooschriftart" zu bekommen.

Aber der Preis für so einen Font ist eigentlich sogar recht günstig. Lass dir mal von einem Designer oder entsprechenden Künstler eine individuelle Schriftart machen. Da würdest den 32 USD hinterhertrauern.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich das G-Logo irgendwo zum runterladen, damit man es selber rendern kann?

 

Ja, ich habe das Blender Modell. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich das so einfach weitergeben darf. Ich frag mal Daniel, wenn der da ist.

Ansonsten nochmal hochauflösend:

http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/artwork/drobbins/gblend.png (1.1MB)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ja, ich habe das Blender Modell. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich das so einfach weitergeben darf. Ich frag mal Daniel, wenn der da ist.

 

Jo, da wäre cool. Danke!

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ansonsten nochmal hochauflösend:
> 
> http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/artwork/drobbins/gblend.png (1.1MB)

 

Auch dafür besten Dank  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @b3cks
> 
>  *Quote:*   Das zweite hab ich auch noch mal in riesig (~1Mb), falls jemand brauch. =) 
> 
> Also ich wäre drann interessiert. Ist besser als gar nichts! 

 

Falls du nichts mehr zum selber rendern findest: http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/Gblend.png (1.1Mb, 1873x1917)

//edit: Fsck, eine paar Seks zu spät.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## l3u

Hat wirklich einer diese Schriftart _gekauft_, um sie unter das Logo zu setzen?! War es wirklich _diese_ Schriftart?

----------

## b3cks

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Hat wirklich einer diese Schriftart _gekauft_, um sie unter das Logo zu setzen?! War es wirklich _diese_ Schriftart?

 

Von welcher redest du denn?

Ich habe mit einigen "Artworkern" geredet und diese haben mir diese genannt. Habe auch diverse Fontseiten selber durchsucht, aber ansonsten nichts weiter gefunden. Man findet viele kommerzielle Fonts auch in großen Fontbibliotheken z.B. auf CD und wer den Dateinamen des Font kennt, findet die auch so. ^^

----------

## Lenz

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Hat wirklich einer diese Schriftart _gekauft_, um sie unter das Logo zu setzen?! War es wirklich _diese_ Schriftart?

 

Ich hätte die Schriftart da und sie scheint auch die Schirftart vom Schriftzug "discussion forums" zu sein. *zwinker* *zwinker*

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## Lenz

Hab jetzt nochmal genauer überprüft: Also so ganz die gleiche Schriftart ist es nicht, nur sehr ähnlich.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Lenz,

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Hab jetzt nochmal genauer überprüft: Also so ganz die gleiche Schriftart ist es nicht, nur sehr ähnlich.

 

wie heist den diese Schriftart bzw. kannst du sie zu Verfügung stellen wenn ich sie nicht auf meiner Box finde?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Lenz

Die heißt "Mekanik LET Plain", ist aber wie gesagt nur ähnlich, nicht genau die gleiche (vor allem das "s" unterscheidet sich sehr).

----------

## l3u

Und? Hast du die auch für 35 $ gekauft, oder gibt's die irgendwo einfach so?

Hast aber recht, die Schriftart ist nicht dier selbe wie die in "discussion forums"... aber schaut doch trotzdem ganz nett aus!

----------

## Lenz

Könnte sie dir zukommen lassen. Schreib mir einfach eine Mail.

----------

